# Predict Suns Oct/Nov Record



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought I'd start this up again.

Welcome to all of course.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Honestly have no idea what to expect from this team.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

12-6


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

18-0


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll go 11-7.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to say 11-7 sounds about right... unless they manage to win in Denver. If they win @Denver, it could be 12-6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll go 13-5.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

14-4


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

13-5


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

12-6


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who won?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Who won?


 @Dissonance and I appear to have tied. We were 1 game off their real record of 10-8.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ha oops. Forgot about this and Dec haha.


----------

